# Stomach Noises



## Guest (Mar 12, 2001)

This sounds like a stupid question but I'll ask it anyway. Has anybody who's had success with the tapes noticed that they help stop those annoying, loud stomach noises. I ask this because this is probably my most annoying symptom which disrupts my life the most. Is using the tapes alone going to help stop these noises or should I be using other products as well because I really need to find a solution to this problem. I'd appreciate any response.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, the tapes should help calm the digestive tract hence the noises. Also, conciously thinking and focusing on the noices can actually activate the noises.However, eating may be part of the problem. How much do you eat a day and is it at specific times.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2001)

Thanks Eric,I know it sounds like a funny question it's just that I find these stomach noises drive me absolutely insane sometimes. But it makes sense that as my other symptoms improve, so will these sounds. I guess they just signal that the digestive system is not working properly.


----------

